# Tax What??!!!



## beaverb01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Received a letter from the county talking about paying tax. Since I pay my taxes, in full and on time, must be a mistake. Called the office and they tell me I need to send a list of all equipment I use including ropes, saws, rakes, caribiners, everything.......so I can pay property tax on each item!
Is it just me or is this a bunch of crap? Anyone else experienced this? Why don't I just donate my company and all equipment to the co. and move somewhere else? :censored: :angry2: 

Beaver


----------



## Ekka (Feb 15, 2008)

Gotta pay for your wars some how!


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 15, 2008)

beaverb01 said:


> Received a letter from the county talking about paying tax. Since I pay my taxes, in full and on time, must be a mistake. Called the office and they tell me I need to send a list of all equipment I use including ropes, saws, rakes, caribiners, everything.......so I can pay property tax on each item!
> Is it just me or is this a bunch of crap? Anyone else experienced this? Why don't I just donate my company and all equipment to the co. and move somewhere else? :censored: :angry2:
> 
> Beaver



Oh man Beaver that's just standard stuff. They kill us with it around here. One guy here had never got a letter or bill and had been in business for 10 years or so. I knew the guy wasn't paying anything but it wasn't any of my business but a local yard service knew it too I guess and got mad at him for some reason and turned him in. Well the county and school district figure out some how another how long the guy had been in business and come up with their own estimate of what his renditions should have been for the last 10 years and hit with a bill for over $20,000.00. I know you are thinking "how can they do that, there is no way they could know exactly what he owned over the last 10 years". But they did it and made it stick.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ekka said:


> Gotta pay for your wars some how!




More like fire, police, schools and other public services.


----------



## woodchux (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how true it is , but i heard Hillary say something like... Bu$h has spent enough money in iraq to have rebuilt every Bridge, every Road, every School and every Hospital in the USA.


----------



## wildbio (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm no accountant but sounds to me like you need to get a good one.
Business equipment tax is common......but so is depreciation used to offset it


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Feb 15, 2008)

In Savannah you pay a tag fee ( yearly plate sticker ) & ad velorem tax based at 1 per cent of current book value of each registered vehicle ( using Chatham Counties Book ). Tag Fee $ 38.00 & ad velorem about $ 300.00 each & every year, less yearly depreciation . Saws , ropes & misc. are not taxable. Then there is City Business Tax License ( renews yearly) from $ 88.00 to a maximum of $ 400.00 ( dosen't matter if you do 10 million in business. LOOK OUT if you run retail or manufacturing ( GULF STEAM AEROSPACE ) YOU THEN PAY 1 PER CENT inventory tax. Stores & manufacturers always deplete their inventories before tax time. It's legal & it saves them a ton of money.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 16, 2008)

Ekka said:


> Gotta pay for your wars some how!



ouch!


----------



## treemandan (Feb 16, 2008)

beaverb01 said:


> Received a letter from the county talking about paying tax. Since I pay my taxes, in full and on time, must be a mistake. Called the office and they tell me I need to send a list of all equipment I use including ropes, saws, rakes, caribiners, everything.......so I can pay property tax on each item!
> Is it just me or is this a bunch of crap? Anyone else experienced this? Why don't I just donate my company and all equipment to the co. and move somewhere else? :censored: :angry2:
> 
> Beaver



In PA I have never heard of it. I have heard pretty much everything else but not that. Do they tax the washing machine with property tax? I will ask my accountant next week about this, if it is true I am out. That will be the end. I will burn it all before I pay tax on it. You have got to be kidding me. That's it, if this is true I will cut all the wires to the house and go off the grid for real. No way, no how, I didn't sign on for all that. I am not for supporting the crooks running the show any longer. Why the hell? What the hell? and how?


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 16, 2008)

beaverb01 said:


> Received a letter from the county talking about paying tax. Since I pay my taxes, in full and on time, must be a mistake. Called the office and they tell me I need to send a list of all equipment I use including ropes, saws, rakes, caribiners, everything.......so I can pay property tax on each item!
> Is it just me or is this a bunch of crap? Anyone else experienced this? Why don't I just donate my company and all equipment to the co. and move somewhere else? :censored: :angry2:
> 
> Beaver


\
Personal property tax on business and personel items is a reality in Virginia, items that can be depreciated have to be listed, chainsaws, computers, stump grinders, ect. Small equipment like rakes, and hand tools can be considered supplies and are usually used up during the year. You need to talk to accountant to get specifics. Now you know the great feeling of giving prices for work that allows you to pay all these taxes and remain legit, while harry the hack pays nothing and gets the job at 1/2 the cost.


----------



## lxt (Feb 16, 2008)

treemandan said:


> In PA I have never heard of it. I have heard pretty much everything else but not that. Do they tax the washing machine with property tax? I will ask my accountant next week about this, if it is true I am out. That will be the end. I will burn it all before I pay tax on it. You have got to be kidding me. That's it, if this is true I will cut all the wires to the house and go off the grid for real. No way, no how, I didn't sign on for all that. I am not for supporting the crooks running the show any longer. Why the hell? What the hell? and how?





I havent heard this in PA either, how ever if one state is doing it & getting away with it........sooner or later we`ll have it to, Hell look at Pittsburgh & the Drink Tax....people are doing mock "tea tax rebellions up there using alcohol" I meet with my tax people today Im gonna ask about this!!

Wonder what they will do when we all say enough!! & just refuse to pay taxes.........I understand the need for some of it!! but their just creating crap now for the hell of it!! when was the last time any of us got to "VOTE" ouselves a raise at someone elses expense? 

We the workers keep taking the hit to the wallet while the law makers & politicians get raises off the BS taxes they create!! In Pittsburgh the population has decreased significantly & therefore they have to find ways to make up for the lost revenue!! 

We are all stupid!! taxes go up & we just bow our heads and work a little more to make up for it, It has gotten to the point it takes 2 incomes & still we have to work more.......Its crazy, Pursuit of happiness uhh? when?

Sooner or Later our elected :censored: :censored: Azzes will have taxed us into DEBT.........*WE WILL NEED TO MAKE A STAND!!*


LXT.............


----------



## treemandan (Feb 16, 2008)

lxt said:


> I havent heard this in PA either, how ever if one state is doing it & getting away with it........sooner or later we`ll have it to, Hell look at Pittsburgh & the Drink Tax....people are doing mock "tea tax rebellions up there using alcohol" I meet with my tax people today Im gonna ask about this!!
> 
> Wonder what they will do when we all say enough!! & just refuse to pay taxes.........I understand the need for some of it!! but their just creating crap now for the hell of it!! when was the last time any of us got to "VOTE" ouselves a raise at someone elses expense?
> 
> ...



yes, yes, a stand. Its funny how tax assessors are so calm and rational as they explain the obvious reasons for raising taxes. I think they have computer chips in their heads or they know they are full of crap.
I rebuilt a 2 car garage on my last house which cost me a fortune in money and headaches. When the taxman came up the drive I said " Oh look, now here you are trying to get into my pocket." His reply" Well did you not just improve your property, increase it value, and raise your standard of living?". I said " Yes 'I' did, now you want me to pay your salary as well, tell you what, I should have left the place a dump heap so more welfare cases, drug dealers, and other lowlifes overrun you craphole of a township." I sold the house very fast. I hope the neighborhood fills with vermin who drain it and toss their trash on the lawns, if fact that IS going on right now. The police are very busy, I feel bad for good families who started there.
The worst thing is when people can no longer upkeep their property and taxes, the place turns into a slum fast. The next worse is when they try some urban renewal, which is funded by taxes, and they build projects.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 16, 2008)

I just took for granted it was everywhere. Never gave much thought as to other states tax setup but here in Texas if it is used in the production of income it is taxed by the county and by the school district.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Feb 16, 2008)

Do they tax a mechanic for his tools?
That stuff adds up quick 10,000 for a tool box 3000. for a scan tool. untold 1000's in hand tools.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 16, 2008)

woodchuck361 said:


> Do they tax a mechanic for his tools?
> That stuff adds up quick 10,000 for a tool box 3000. for a scan tool. untold 1000's in hand tools.



If he works for someone else by the hour and owns some tools and brings them to work they don't but if he is in business they do. For instance the owner I know of a local Chevy dealership pays tax on everything in the shop that the company owns. That includes tools, diagnostic equip., furniture, compressors,etc.


----------



## XJWoody (Feb 16, 2008)

woodchuck361 said:


> Do they tax a mechanic for his tools?
> That stuff adds up quick 10,000 for a tool box 3000. for a scan tool. untold 1000's in hand tools.



When I was an industrial tech, as a condition of the job, the techs had to provide their own tools... I spent a couple grand on more basic hand tools and a small roller-cab... wrote it all off that year as an unreimbursed business expense. Like mentioned above, a business owner may be (locally) taxed on their equipment. It varies state by state & local law.

Around here the county taxes titled vehicles and real property. Unclear about business equipment property tax (besides the above) but I will be got clear on that on Monday.  I know NC charges 7% state retail sales tax on goods AND services... so a small biz owner is on the hook to remit that to NCDOR. 

Good Luck! Seems like a :censored: bending over at every turn for the working small-business man/couple. Maybe once one figures out the rules, it's easier to play the game?


----------



## lxt (Feb 16, 2008)

Where can you get that rule book? I would like to buy one!!!
LOL.. I bet they triple tax you on that item!

LXT..............


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 16, 2008)

lxt said:


> I havent heard this in PA either, how ever if one state is doing it & getting away with it........sooner or later we`ll have it to, Hell look at Pittsburgh & the Drink Tax....people are doing mock "tea tax rebellions up there using alcohol" I meet with my tax people today Im gonna ask about this!!
> 
> Wonder what they will do when we all say enough!! & just refuse to pay taxes.........I understand the need for some of it!! but their just creating crap now for the hell of it!! when was the last time any of us got to "VOTE" ouselves a raise at someone elses expense?
> 
> ...



I read a little and PA does not have property tax on inventories and equipment. Good for them.


----------



## lxt (Feb 16, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I read a little and PA does not have property tax on inventories and equipment. Good for them.





They didnt, wait till someone of political power reads this thread!!LOL

LXT.......


----------



## beaverb01 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Official update*

My accountant/tax person informed me that all I had to submit to the "Uncle Sugar" agent was what I showed as depreciated items. Rakes, shovels and the like are NOT included. My revenue man must have had a case of the arse the day I talked with him and he told me to include "everything" including ropes, carabiners, etc. Prick! What you submit is what you're charged for.....another fine example of our tax dollars hard at work....NOT! Talk to your accountant before submitting anything in writing!!

Beaver :censored: :angry2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes it is called privilege tax it is the cost of doing business
and they give you a license! Then their is all the property tax
and that is separate, then income, then social security that
will not pay by the time I am ready! Oh it would be nice to be
illegal alien think about that a little!


----------



## lxt (Feb 24, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yes it is called privilege tax it is the cost of doing business
> and they give you a license! Then their is all the property tax
> and that is separate, then income, then social security that
> will not pay by the time I am ready! Oh it would be nice to be
> illegal alien think about that a little!





Aint that the sad truth, It would be better to be an Illegal!! hablo espano....I better practice......good post Rope!!


LXT...........


----------



## sbumgarner78 (Feb 25, 2008)

Which Va. county did this? Im in City Richmond and recently received a similar letter and the items they wanted tax money for did not apply to me.


----------



## johncinco (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, the whole independance of our country was founded on the idea that we were being taxed too much. If they could only see us now..... 

I brought a picture from home to hang in my office, and then had to pay tax on it. I had it for over 10 years, so how could I possible need to pay tax on it now as a business item? Thats ok.... hanging in my office was wearing it out, with the light, vibrations, eyeballs sucking it in. I started depreciating its value every year by the same amount of tax. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treedog54 (Apr 8, 2008)

treemandan said:


> In PA I have never heard of it. I have heard pretty much everything else but not that. Do they tax the washing machine with property tax? I will ask my accountant next week about this, if it is true I am out. That will be the end. I will burn it all before I pay tax on it. You have got to be kidding me. That's it, if this is true I will cut all the wires to the house and go off the grid for real. No way, no how, I didn't sign on for all that. I am not for supporting the crooks running the show any longer. Why the hell? What the hell? and how?


Treemandan, New to site .Just trying to start my own business. Had enough of UNCLE SAMS TAXES .I'm with you and every thing you say I'm ready for tax revolt.Couldn"t find icon Iwas looking for but it rhymes with GUNS


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 8, 2008)

woodchux said:


> I'm not sure how true it is , but i heard Hillary say something like... Bu$h has spent enough money in iraq to have rebuilt every Bridge, every Road, every School and every Hospital in the USA.



Well, if Hilary said it, you can pretty well count on it being true.

After all, she wouldn't LIE, would she?

(Think Bosnia and sniper fire for the start of a looooong list...)


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 8, 2008)

woodchux said:


> I'm not sure how true it is , but i heard Hillary say something like... Bu$h has spent enough money in iraq to have rebuilt every Bridge, every Road, every School and every Hospital in the USA.



Huh, i don't remember everything being rebuilt when the clinton's were in office and they weren't paying for a war either. What did they do with the dough?


----------



## yooper (Apr 9, 2008)

treedog54 said:


> Treemandan, New to site .Just trying to start my own business. Had enough of UNCLE SAMS TAXES .I'm with you and every thing you say I'm ready for tax revolt.Couldn"t find icon Iwas looking for but it rhymes with GUNS



Hey C.T. do you have to pay property tax on yer work $hit over in Champion?
Hope I don't here! I haven't! Hope yer enjoying all your new snow 
what the hell rhymes with guns? All I can think of is "the runs"


----------



## treedog54 (Apr 10, 2008)

*guns*

hey YOOPER , nuthin rhymes wih guns but GUNs Got lots just like MY FRIENDS .You know wht I mean .EH BE good ,be safe .See ya in the trees this summmer . The DOG


----------



## PlaygroundHero (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know about the USA but here in Canada (BC) anyway all of my climbing equipment is considered PPE therefore no tax! as for truck Chipper and saws we pay tax when we bought them and i write them off every year and collect some GST off of it all, each year the stuff is worth less and less and i write all of it off as a company loss, i don't normally deal with my own taxes i have 2 accountants do it for me and trust me they find me all the savings they can, sounds like you need to get a good accountant on your side, and if all else fails move to Canada!  

Cheers!


----------

